# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Готовим к выпуску новую модель МиГ-23МЛД

## silicom

Коллеги, надеюсь скоро смогу порадовать Вас новой моделью 
Миг-23МЛД в 48 масштабе.
Пока идет процесс 3D моделинга.
Планируется запустить в производство еще как минимум одну модель реактивного самолета, производства СССР/РФ в 48 масштабе (для старта). Выбираю между МиГ-27М, Су-34. В связи с этим вопрос: что бы Вы хотели получить (придерживаться приведенного списка не обязательно)?
Заранее спасибо.

P.S. Если разгладите косяки у модели, прошу Вас, дайте знать.

----------


## silicom

Процесс движется.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отличная новость! Дай бог, чтобы планы претворились в жизнь!
А по какой технологии будет изготавливаться модель? 
По второй модели, я бы проголосовал за МиГ-27 :)

----------


## Александр II

ух ты какая новость))))
соглашусь с Дмитрием, я за Миг-27.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Интересно, когда планируется выпуск? Интересует также комплектация: ФТД, декаль (техничка, производсво чье?), также интересна технология литья. А еще хотелось бы Ту-22М3, Ил-28, МиГ-25. Успехов!

----------


## Nazar

Я за обе модели , но больше склоняюсь к Су-34 , исключительно из тех соображений , что имея "приличную" модель Миг-23 , до Миг-27 ее можно довести , путем глубокой конверсии ( с производственной точки зрения естественно выгоден Миг-27 , большинство деталей просто совпадут ) , а вот с Су-34 намного сложнее , конверсии на "кривоватый" Академ , по всей видимости будет не достаточно.
По этому мое мнение
1) Приличный Миг-23
2) Добротный Су-34.
3) Конверсия на Миг-27
А за новость спасибо , дай бог что-бы все срослось.

----------


## Pepelatz

А потом и в 72-м его сделайте :)

----------


## Bear

> P.S. Если разгладите косяки у модели, прошу Вас, дайте знать.


Детали особо не видно. но если говорить по основным формообразующим - вы повторили ошибку, допущенную Звездой в их модели. Обратите внимание на участок за кабиной, там где находится щель между воздухозаборником и собственно фюзеляжем. У всех модификаций 23-го это место выглядит вот так:
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...ig-23s_059.jpg
То есть сечение фюзеляжа за кабиной должно быть примерно таким, как показано во вложении. У вас же отсутствуют "плечи" на фюзеляжной части, отмеченные красным.
Извините если сумбурно, очень сложно "на пальцах" объяснить, что имеется в виду.  :Smile: 
С уваженим, Михаил

----------


## silicom

1. to Bear: Спасибо за вовремя найденый косяк с сечением фюзеляжа в районе ВЗ, обязательно исправим.
2. to Pepelatz: Если и будем делать в 72, то очень не скоро т.к. рынок 72 масштаба достаточно плотно насыщенн моделями в отличае от 48. Но это не означает, что мы не вернемся к этой идее в случае если дело пойдет.
3. to Nazar:  Вероятнее всего второй моделью будет МиГ-27М по экономическим причинам (дешевле будет конверснуть 3D модель в МиГ-27, дешевле отлить литник или два с его деталями и замиксовать с литниками от МиГ-23). Однако, есле наберется достаточно людей, которые ОСТРО хотят Су-34, то вполне возможно, что вторым будет все таки он. Тут возникла проблема следующего характера: трудно расчитать потенциальный рынок для данной продукции. Я моделю сам в 48 масштабе, реактивы и знаю, что ни МиГ-23/27, ни Су-34 в таком масштабе нет (Хоббикрафт и Итал не всчет по понятным причинам) и спрос на них будет, в т.ч. и экспортный потенциал достаточно высок. НО!!!! Как это облечь в цифры, вот в чем вопрос...
to Ученик Чкалова: Миг-25/31 будет, но не скоро. Ил-28 - буду изучать спрос. Машина не очень известна (если сравнивать с Су-27 и т.д., Миг-29 и т.д.) а для рынко это важно (опять же вопрос спроса), да и информашки по нему мало (возможно я ошибаюсь т.к. по нему не искал). Ту-22 - однозначно не будет т.к. ориентируемся на 48 масштаб (разработка модели этого аппарата в 48 масштабе не окупится объемом продаж. Условно считается, что при продажах модели менее 200 шт. в месяц - она не пошла и ее снимают с производства, а мы не можем пока позволить себе иметь не работающую пресс-форму).
4. to All: планируем лить под высоким давлением, внутренний крой, максимальная детализация (на уровне F-14/16/18 от Хаси), нагруженные колеса и т.д. Т.е. продукт класса "премиум", ДОСТАТОЧНО ДОРОГОЙ, но качественный. МиГ-23 планируем выпустить в этом году, во второй половине года, следующую модель месяца через 1,5-2 поcле первой. Вопрос по декалям еще не решен, находимся в поиске.
5. Вопрос общественности: как бы Вы хотели получать вооружение (вариант А: как у Хаси - отдельный комплект например, cо всеми нашими ракетами В-В или В-П или бомбами. Вариант Б: как у Ревеля - определенный набор вооружения в комплекте с моделью)?
6. Если у Вас есть детальные фотки МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-27М, Су-34(!) где есть деталировка, техничка, размеры и расположение ОЗ, бортовая живопись и т.п., прошу Вас поделиться этими ВАЖНЫМИ для нас данными или ссылками на них.
мыло: deep2000#front.ru, также Вы можите задавать вопросы по теме с помощью аськи #204590272, с удовольствием отвечу.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

По вопросу комплектности подвесного вооружения - скорее, вариант а-ля Ревелл. Плюс набор ПТБ. И все же, если модель класса "премиум", как Вы говорите - будут ли ФТД? Ремни на кресле - травленые или паллиатив в виде декали? Спрос угадать очень трудно, но 23-й, даже несмотря на относительную дороговизну, взяли бы многие - вакуум тут полный. Дайте отмашку о выходе в свет... Собственно, я бы подписался на эту модель - лишь бы, не дай Бог, ничего не обломилось..Тьфу три раза! :Cool:

----------


## silicom

Я к сожалению не знаком с технологическим процессом производства ФТД. Поэтому скорее ФТД не будет. Но не факт.
Про деку - попробую договорится с Бегемотами =) Посмотрим на их цену.
В идеале конечно продукция видится в стиле а-ля Эдуард.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> В идеале конечно продукция видится в стиле а-ля Эдуард.


Ой, но только не в стиле собираемости Эдуарда  :Eek:  (цена - потерпим!)!

----------


## KAJUK

1Закладывая как базовую модель МЛД Вы сразу отсекаете использования в дальнейшем киля(нет форкиля) и центроплана(предусмотрите сменные носки с "зубом" и без).
2Для МиГ-27 Вы сможете использовать только крылья и стабилизаторы(про киль я сказал выше)
3Может лучше сделать базовой 23БН?или МФ?

3. to Nazar:  Вероятнее всего второй моделью будет МиГ-27М по экономическим причинам (дешевле будет конверснуть 3D модель в МиГ-27, дешевле отлить литник или два с его деталями и замиксовать с литниками от МиГ-23).
  О конверсии подумайте заранее-одно дело нарисовать 3Д,другое ,это все реализовать в металле...В 48-ом железо делать сложней и дороже....

. Условно считается, что при продажах модели менее 200 шт. в месяц - она не пошла и ее снимают с производства, а мы не можем пока позволить себе иметь не работающую пресс-форму).
 Первые продажи будут примерно 2-3 тыс.,потом спрос резко упадет.Нужно иметь около 10 пресс-форм,что бы более-менее "плыть"...
4. to All: планируем лить под высоким давлением, внутренний крой, максимальная детализация (на уровне F-14/16/18 от Хаси), нагруженные колеса и т.д. Т.е. продукт класса "премиум", ДОСТАТОЧНО ДОРОГОЙ, но качественный. МиГ-23 планируем выпустить в этом году, во второй половине года, следующую модель месяца через 1,5-2 поcле первой. 

Кладите минимум пол-года-год(я правда не знаю Ваших возможностей)

Вопрос по декалям еще не решен, находимся в поиске.
5. Вопрос общественности: как бы Вы хотели получать вооружение (вариант А: как у Хаси - отдельный комплект например, cо всеми нашими ракетами В-В или В-П или бомбами. Вариант Б: как у Ревеля - определенный набор вооружения в комплекте с моделью)?
6. Если у Вас есть детальные фотки МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-27М, Су-34(!) где есть деталировка, техничка, размеры и расположение ОЗ, бортовая живопись и т.п., прошу Вас поделиться этими ВАЖНЫМИ для нас данными или ссылками на них.

Очень хорошо все просчитайте-дело это хлопотное и затратное,особенно изготовление "железа"...
Успехов и удачи.А.К.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

*silicom*, а как на счет МиГ-23УБ?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> 3. to Nazar:  Вероятнее всего второй моделью будет МиГ-27М по экономическим причинам (дешевле будет конверснуть 3D модель в МиГ-27, дешевле отлить литник или два с его деталями и замиксовать с литниками от МиГ-23).


Ох... Видите ли, у Вас от МиГ-23 останется, грубо говоря, только крыло и ГО. Вам понадобятся:

- новые в/з - у МиГ-27 они без клина;
- новый фюзеляж - проектируемый Вами 23МЛД отличался от 23М укороченным фюзеляжем, из которого выкинули 4-й бак. А МиГ-23Б и МиГ-27 "конверсировались" из МиГ-23 с "длинным" фюзеляжем. Про разные носовые части и так понятно;
- новый центроплан - на месте "клыка" у МиГ-27 наплыв;
- новый киль с форкилем.




> 5. Вопрос общественности: как бы Вы хотели получать вооружение (вариант А: как у Хаси - отдельный комплект например, cо всеми нашими ракетами В-В или В-П или бомбами. Вариант Б: как у Ревеля - определенный набор вооружения в комплекте с моделью)?


Я бы предпочел как у Хаси, но с одним очень важным условием - чтобы эти наборы "выкатили" одновременно с первой моделью и не пришлось ждать месяцы, пока под крыло готовой модели можно будет наконец что-то повесить.

----------


## MAX

Позвольте и мне сделать предложение.
Раз уж планируется супер-пупер деталировка, то возможно скомплектовать модель уже сразу со смоляным интерьером кабины? Например, у НеОмеги уже существует кабина на Миг-23 под Италл. Переделать ее под вашу модель особой проблемы нет. Для этого только потребуется на стадии пробных отливок передать НеОмеге две половинки носовой части. И у Вас бы проблемы с деталировкой кабины отпали. Другой вопрос, как много и как быстро НеОмега сможет отлить необходимое колличество кабин. Но если уж договоритесь, то модель получится эксклюзивная. :Smile: 
А декали надо однозначно "Бегемоту" заказывать.К тому же, по моим сведениям, там есть кое-какие наработки по 23-му.
А если еще и с Экипажем договориться, то и резиновые колеса можно в комплект включить.

----------


## Bear

> - новый фюзеляж - проектируемый Вами 23МЛД отличался от 23М укороченным фюзеляжем, из которого выкинули 4-й бак.


Юра, привет!
По поводу укорачивания фюзеляжа, я этот момент пытался отследить по фоткам - безуспешно. Мне кажется, что бак-то убрали, но фюзеляж остался прежним. Тем более, сам понимаешь, при укорачивании фюзеля вся аэродинамика поплыла бы, оно надо было?  :Wink: 
С уважением, ММ

----------


## oleg_D

3. to Nazar:  Вероятнее всего второй моделью будет МиГ-27М по экономическим причинам (дешевле будет конверснуть 3D модель в МиГ-27, дешевле отлить литник или два с его деталями и замиксовать с литниками от МиГ-23). 

Как уже писали многоуважаемые коллеги выше - миксовать практически нечего. Сильно разные это машины. Так что "дешевле" не получится - увы...

Однако, есле наберется достаточно людей, которые ОСТРО хотят Су-34, то вполне возможно, что вторым будет все таки он. 

Опять таки, при всем уважении к моделистам.
Хотел бы предостеречь Вас, от этого БОЛЬШОГО заблуждения.
Не ориентируйтесь на "людей". Попробуйте договориться с дестрибьюторами.
Если Вы сможете убедить какой-нибуть "Ханнантс" или "Сквадрон" в серьезности своих намерений, то они, возможно, организуют "пре-сейл" (или как там у них это называется). Они соберут предварительные заявки на модель и Вы сами все увидите.

Тут возникла проблема следующего характера: трудно расчитать потенциальный рынок для данной продукции. Я моделю сам в 48 масштабе, реактивы и знаю, что ни МиГ-23/27, ни Су-34 в таком масштабе нет (Хоббикрафт и Итал не всчет по понятным причинам) и спрос на них будет, в т.ч. и экспортный потенциал достаточно высок. НО!!!! Как это облечь в цифры, вот в чем вопрос...

Условно считается, что при продажах модели менее 200 шт. в месяц - она не пошла и ее снимают с производства, а мы не можем пока позволить себе иметь не работающую пресс-форму).

Ну вот и делайте своит расчеты исходя из этой цифры.
Отпускная цена такой модели, даже с супердеталировкой врядли превысит 12-15 долл. Итого в месяц будете получать 2400 - 3000 долл. от продажи модели.
Теперь прикиньте сколько будет стоить:
1. Полная мат. модель - твердотельная, члененная.
2. Коплект пресс-форм
3. "Обвеска" - коробка, инструкция, декаль.
4. Литье тиража модели.
По п.п. 3, 4 нужно исходить из потребного тиража на пол-года вперед, хотябы. Т.е. 1200-1500 шт.

4. to All: планируем лить под высоким давлением, внутренний крой, максимальная детализация (на уровне F-14/16/18 от Хаси), нагруженные колеса и т.д. Т.е. продукт класса "премиум", ДОСТАТОЧНО ДОРОГОЙ, но качественный. МиГ-23 планируем выпустить в этом году, во второй половине года, следующую модель месяца через 1,5-2 поcле первой.

Мой Вам добрый, искренний совет - не замахивайтесь сразу на многое.
Для начала сделайте просто хорошую модель и выдержите заявленный темп выпуска новинок, хотя-бы, первый год.
И будет Вам счастье! 

 5. Вопрос общественности: как бы Вы хотели получать вооружение (вариант А: как у Хаси - отдельный комплект например, cо всеми нашими ракетами В-В или В-П или бомбами. Вариант Б: как у Ревеля - определенный набор вооружения в комплекте с моделью)?

Эконоически выгоднее, разумеется, выпускать вооружение отдельно.

6. Если у Вас есть детальные фотки МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-27М, Су-34(!) где есть деталировка, техничка, размеры и расположение ОЗ, бортовая живопись и т.п., прошу Вас поделиться этими ВАЖНЫМИ для нас данными или ссылками на них.

Изготовление макета декали советую доверить профессионалам, тому же Бегемоту.
То-же и по остальной "обвеске".

Удачи в Вашем начинании!
Олег Дегтяр.
Одесса.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Юра, привет!
> По поводу укорачивания фюзеляжа, я этот момент пытался отследить по фоткам - безуспешно. Мне кажется, что бак-то убрали, но фюзеляж остался прежним. Тем более, сам понимаешь, при укорачивании фюзеля вся аэродинамика поплыла бы, оно надо было? 
> С уважением, ММ


Привет!
Миша, я, откровенно говоря, сомневаюсь, что ты по фоткам выцепишь разницу в каких-нибудь 20 см. Самолет укорачивали между крылом и стабилизатором, и на фото можно разглядеть небольшие отличия в расшивке. 
А по поводу аэродинамики... Ну, из того, что сразу на ум приходит - уменьшится плечо стабилизатора. Так за счет бака и центровка тоже изменится, так что не факт, что из-за уменьшившегося плеча появятся проблемы с балансировкой. Что еще? Омываемая поверхность уменьшится? Ну и хорошо. Так что давай кокретно - что и куда там уплывет? И если уплывет, то точно ли, что в сторону ухудшения?  :Wink:

----------


## forten07

ТАм на МиГ-27М нужен новый нос, сопло, плечи, фонарь, бронеплиты по бокам фонаря.В набор неплохо бы доложить детали к К и отдельные отличные элементы (а миг-27) и дополнительный удлиненный киль ,укороченное сопло, и крылья без зуба (к МиГ-23)- на случай если кому припечет сделать другую моду. От себя добавлю, что надо оружие сразу в набор ложить - скакать искать и пр не очень хорошо. 
Под каким лейблом выйдет МиГ-23 и 27М? Фирма производитель. Кстати Хочется узнать будут ли МиГ-29- с ним катастрофа полная- ни в одном масштабе нет правельного сабжа не плозо бы и в 72 заделать. Согласен с Пилчком- без спарки будет дико видеть МиГ-23 (как кстати и 29). Кстати какой Вы расчитываете делать Су-34- из 10 выпущеных 8 разные по конструкции? За исключением 2х последних
 Кто будет печатать деку и на какой она вариант? Когда будет реализован проэкт и мы увидим отовый пластик?

----------


## AlexK

По АиВ длина (с ПВД) М  - 17.18 м
                        МС(УБ) - 17.11 м
                     МЛ(МЛД) - 17.1 м
Получается 80 мм , в 48 масштабе 1.6 мм.
Может есть другие данные?

----------


## silicom

Су-34 это достаточно отдаленные перспективы.
Первым будет Миг-23 МЛД, потом Миг-27.
Про Миг-23УБ даже не думал, теперь буду, но сразу оговорюсь, что это будет не скоро.
Про Миг-29, да и про Су-27 ситуацию знаю, но исправлять ее пока нет возможности, м.б. потом (но это совсем далекие "загоризонтные" планы).
Ориентировочный срок готовности к продаже первой модели, это вторая половина 2008 года.
Комплектовать модель смолой от НеОмеги не будем т.к. основная доля этой замечательной продукции (и наиболее качественно отлитая) идет на экспорт.
Колеса от Экипажа, думаю тоже врятли т.к. не думаю, что ребята смогут единовременно отлить мне скажем 2000 комплектов (хотя это чисто мое ИМХО, я не связывался с ними).
Попутно вопрос: стоит ли морочится с механизацией крыла у 23-го? может ли у данного аппарата на земле отклонен предкрылок?
Филосовский вопрос: для модели в 48 масштабе так ли уж важны эти 1,6 мм?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Филосовский вопрос: для модели в 48 масштабе так ли уж важны эти 1,6 мм?


Раньше Вы сказали следующее:



> Т.е. продукт класса "премиум", ДОСТАТОЧНО ДОРОГОЙ, но качественный.


Так что сами решайте, насколько эти 1,6 мм вяжутся с "классом премиум".
Кроме того, расшивка 23МЛД и МиГ-27 так же различны - не сильно, но различия есть. Про нее так же филосовский вопрос задавать будете?  :Biggrin: 

Если придерживаться "класса премиум", то не получится у Вас к фюзеляжу МиГ-23МЛД присобачить новый нос с килем и получить МиГ-27.

----------


## KAJUK

Первым будет Миг-23 МЛД, потом Миг-27.

 Похоже ,Вы не очень внимательно почитали высказывания знающей публики...

Про Миг-23УБ даже не думал, теперь буду, но сразу оговорюсь, что это будет не скоро.
Про Миг-29, да и про Су-27 ситуацию знаю, но исправлять ее пока нет возможности, м.б. потом (но это совсем далекие "загоризонтные" планы).
Ориентировочный срок готовности к продаже первой модели, это вторая половина 2008 года.

 Даже у "Звезды",имеющей под рукой все необходимое оборудование и спецов уходит на разработку новой модели больше года...

Попутно вопрос: стоит ли морочится с механизацией крыла у 23-го? может ли у данного аппарата на земле отклонен предкрылок?
Филосовский вопрос: для модели в 48 масштабе так ли уж важны эти 1,6 мм?[/QUOTE]

Не забудьте при проектировании ввести УСАДОЧНЫЙ коэффициент полистирола!
(Хорошо,что я не собираю 48-ой)...
Успехов.А.К.

----------


## Serega

> Су-34 это достаточно отдаленные перспективы.
> Первым будет Миг-23 МЛД, потом Миг-27.


 - хорошая новость!!!!! Но - су-34 при всей своей крутизне - самоль бутафорский. Потому интерес к нему, думаю, будет невелик. Да и интересных вариантов на него нет - что взять с нескольких предсерийных окбшных самоделок? Пока оно в строй не пойдёт - имхо, заниматься им нет смысла.

МЛД надо опять же - делать на максимум МЛ/П/МЛД - там всего пара различий, реализуемо просто, а полнота "гаммы" не теряется, да и вариантов наскрести мона буит поболе, чем просто на МЛД.




> Про Миг-23УБ даже не думал, теперь буду, но сразу оговорюсь, что это будет не скоро.


 - а вот это, думаю, ошибка. Миг-23уб нужен. И подавляющее большинство купивших млд, купят УБ скорее чем миг-27.




> Комплектовать модель смолой от НеОмеги не будем т.к. основная доля этой замечательной продукции (и наиболее качественно отлитая) идет на экспорт.


 - а оно и не нужно. 




> Попутно вопрос: стоит ли морочится с механизацией крыла у 23-го?


 - нет. 




> Филосовский вопрос: для модели в 48 масштабе так ли уж важны эти 1,6 мм?


 - если модель ПОХОЖА - то есть "схвачен" образ, то нет.

----------


## forten07

А какая фирма выпускать будет? НАзвание- я упустил момент. 
 УБ по любому быть должен. Изделий НО и ЭКипажа там быть по моему мнению недолжно- не все у низ надедно выходит, не успебт изготовить, что надо. На худой конец колесья Эльфа. Хотя хотя отлить в лпастике- надежнее будет и уменьшит зависимоть производства от левых производителей.
 С исторической точки щрения интересны:
МиГ-23С, М,МЛ\МЛД, УБ.
МиГ-27 М\К , МиГ-23Б\БН
Су-34 Т-10В8 и 2 серийных.
 МиГ-29 9-12\13\УБ\К\М,М-ОВТ\35\КУБ\СМТ иУБТ если в наборе с 9-12 и УБ на выбор ложить.
МиГ-25 РБ\РБТ\П\ПД\ПУ\РУ
Су-27\УБ\33\30\35разными вариантами килей на моды, шасси м ПГО, конусами.
Такой кипиш выходит.
 1,6 мм имеет значение в том случае если машины имеют разный крой пенелей. А так  эти 1,6 и заметны не будут. :Smile: 
Технология литья пластик ЛВД или Смола?

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Спасибо за хорошую новость!
Я, плюс еще несколько моих товарищей с удовольствием приобретем нормальный 23-й Миг. Я лично себе так думаю парочку точно. Спрос будет немалый и за бугром.
По поводу будущих модификаций: 1.6 мм это не критично, даже для 48-го масштаба. Все модели в 48-ом масштабе гуляют как минимум на 2-3 мм в размахе и длине. 
Так что 27-ой(разных модификаций К и Д) а также БН будет весьма перспективен.
По поводу будущей модели Су-34 я только за. Тема очень перспективная. У меня есть уже и свои наработки, так как скрэтчбилд на базе Су-27 "пилится" уже несколько лет. Могу поделиться фото и т.д. В 34-ом есть свои тонкости.
Насчет замечания о бутафорском Су-34 замечу, что самолет запущен в серию и его выпуск будет прибавляться, так что вскоре мы увидим другие борта, а не только 45, 46, 47...49 и т.д.
Про Миг-25 ...В этом году обязательно выйдет мой глубокий перепил Ревела, клянусь как бывший пионэр перед бюстиком дедушки Ленина :Biggrin: 
В свете Трамповских обещаний выпустит перехватчик и разведчик не советовал бы заниматься 25-м, пролетите, а вот 31-ый это уже была бы весчь... Об этом стоит подумать.

----------


## forten07

МиГ-31 тоже зорошая идея- типа 31Б и М. Но отзодить о т темы не зотелось бы.  
 По МГ-23МЛ\МЛД хотелось бы увидеть борта на 120 ИАП (дека)- афганистан да современных белорусов, можно и накидать последние из 894ИАП.
 От себя добавлю к вышесказаному, что неплохо бы в Ваш список докинуть и человеческий МиГ=17 и 15. 17 только Шмер делает- но то такие дрова. 15 нормального нет.
Вопрос - в 72 будут ли выпущенны ? будут ли это уменьшенные копии 48?.

----------


## silicom

В 72 пока не планируем ничего, выпустить бы в 48, да выстоять потом =)
Прошу делится всем, что есть по 23, 27. Очень нужно.
Особенно фотографии с техническими надписями, символикой и ОЗ, геометрия вроде вся собрана.

----------


## silicom

Решили делать плоскости без механизации, руль направления тоже приростим к килю. Ниши шасси отдельными деталями
Дополнительно намоделим и детали на другие модификации:
плоскости без клыка и с другим строением предкрылка, большой киль, носовую часть, ВЗ, сопло и т.д.

----------


## Serega

не понял что это за антеннка на контейнере ТП. Не - оно понятно, СПСка там стояла, но было это на отдельных самолях, и в серию это не шло. По всей видимости, вы использовали фоты самоля с Ходынки или со стоянки МЭИ - вот там такое было. В строю такого, я так понимаю, не было, и потому на модели (уж коль пойдут строевые варианты) - оно не нужно.

----------


## berkut

Klas! Shilaju vam udache! Ti slutsaina ne moshez skazat zeny primerno?

----------


## AlexK

А приводы клиньев воздухозабрников есть?

----------


## Антоха

Отличная новость!!! Уверен что спрос будет очень большим! 

Касаемо продолжения вашего начинания, то.... прошу никого не удивляться :Biggrin:  ... я считаю шо надо делать МиГ-29 9-12/9-13 в 48-м!!! Доработки там потребуются не существенные: сменный пламягаситель пушки, рули, грот, законцовки крыльев. Это будет реальная бомба! МиГ-29 к сожалению катастрофически не везет с разработчиками. Такое впечатление, что эти люди слепцы...

Ко всему прочему, по этому самолету готовится к выходу новая книга, где будет собрана максимально достоверная историческая инфа, плюс много уникальных цветных и ч\б фотографий, 100% точные реконструкции окраски реальных боевых машин и т.д.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Касаемо продолжения вашего начинания, то.... прошу никого не удивляться ... я считаю шо надо делать МиГ-29 9-12/9-13 в 48-м!!!


И почему это я не удивился... :Biggrin:

----------


## silicom

> не понял что это за антеннка на контейнере ТП. Не - оно понятно, СПСка там стояла, но было это на отдельных самолях, и в серию это не шло. По всей видимости, вы использовали фоты самоля с Ходынки или со стоянки МЭИ - вот там такое было. В строю такого, я так понимаю, не было, и потому на модели (уж коль пойдут строевые варианты) - оно не нужно.


Спасибо большое! Исправляем!!!! Блин, ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!! Да у моделлера помимо всего прочего куча фоток с Ходынки.

----------


## silicom

> А приводы клиньев воздухозабрников есть?


Фотки в студию! Оценим и если они видны и технология позволит их отлить - будут.

----------


## Serega

Теперь насчёт вооружения.

Отдельным набором вооружение миг-23 давать нету никакого смысла. Потому что оно характерно фактически только для этого самолёта.

Отдельным литником надо дать все три бака и пилоны к ним (так как они пойдут на все остальные варианты миг-23/27, если таковые в планах есть). 

Кроме того - очень желательно дать контейнер Дельта с пилоном  и пилоны/ПУ для ракет воздух-земля. Для спарки отдельная Дельта не нужна, она является деталью самого самоля, и всегда на нем находится (такая гулька на правой НЧК).

также для млд надо дать пилоны/ПУ для Р-73 и Р-60 (включая сдвоенные для Р-60), а также ПУ (они же и пилоны) для Р-24. При этом надо помнить, что для этих ракет (Р-24) левое и правое ПУ различаются. БД для бомб, характерных для миг-23, надо дать 4.

Собственно само вооружение на модели имхо должно быть таким: 

- 2 х Р-24
- 2 х Х-23
- 1 х Дельта
- 2 х Р-60 (полюбасу)
- 2 х Р-73 (опционально, потому как под них дорабатывался по моему тока каждый пятый самоль), но пилоны/ПУ к ним быть в наборе должны!

Остальное - бомбы, НУРС, МБД - это уже можно будет "выстаскивать" в отдельный набор.

----------


## Serega

Думаю вот эта фотоподборка будет не лишней

http://www.geocities.com/iek_17/walkarnd/mig23wa.htm

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Думаю вот эта фотоподборка будет не лишней
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/iek_17/walkarnd/mig23wa.htm


Отличные фотографии спасибо!
Thanks for this very useful link!

----------


## AlexK

Не могу сообразить, как прикрепить фотку в сообщение?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Кстати, мысль возникла. Хорошо было бы иметь в наборе 2 сопла - на стоянке и в полете. У них же на стоянке при выключенном двигателе створки под собственным весом заметно "обвисают":

----------


## forten07

Если будете делать 29- у мня есть 2 собственных валка на 9-12 ранний с форкилями и 9-13. Повезет- УБ наснимаю. :Smile: 
 По поводу 23- то думаю в случае аФгана рекомендую бомбы положить в набор-  реально в Афгане они так и летали, КМГУ неплохо бы еще. 
 Еще вопросс- фонарь будет цельный или из двух половин?   :Cool:  - надо мучатся с их стыковко или нет?

----------


## Serega

> Кстати, мысль возникла. Хорошо было бы иметь в наборе 2 сопла - на стоянке и в полете. У них же на стоянке при выключенном двигателе створки под собственным весом заметно "обвисают"


 - Юр, я про это тоже думал. Но заморачивая производителя такими делами - мона никогда самоль не получить. Так что хрен с ним - просто попросим хоть диаметры и сечения правильно выдержать. И то хлеб :-)

----------


## Serega

> Если будете делать 29- у мня есть 2 собственных валка на 9-12 ранний с форкилями и 9-13. Повезет- УБ наснимаю.


 - трабла там не в фотах. Их море. Трабла в том, что пропорции и форму самоля макетчикам "схватить" не удаётся. Так что будем надеяться, что когда-нить этим займётся действительно талантливый чел и будет моделерам счастие.  :Rolleyes: 





> По поводу 23- то думаю в случае аФгана рекомендую бомбы положить в набор-  реально в Афгане они так и летали, КМГУ неплохо бы еще.


 - несогласен. Не про это производитель думать должен на данном этапе. И всё это в миг-23 нет смысла давать.

----------


## silicom

Вооружение будет отдельно. Сорри парни, экономика того требует ( в наборе будут ПТБ). Фонарь будет и цельный и раздельный.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

> Вооружение будет отдельно. Сорри парни, экономика того требует ( в наборе будут ПТБ). Фонарь будет и цельный и раздельный.


Серега дело говорит. Без Р-23 и Р-24 модель вообще не имеет смысла, так как другие самолеты попросту эти ракеты не возили, ладно еще Р-60 и Р-73, на других самолетах они применялись, так что без них никак!

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Без Р-23 и Р-24 модель вообще не имеет смысла, так как другие самолеты попросту эти ракеты не возили


Ну, не совсем так, наверное. Ведь имеют смысл хасегавьи "Томкэты" без "Фениксов", которые тоже другие самолеты не носили.

----------


## Serega

продолжим наши мечталки.

товарищ Силиком! Насчёт вооружения вы неправы. И ты, Юрий (ничё что я на ты, как малевальщикъ с художником (малевальщик это йа :-))) - тоже неправ.

смотрите - делать надо ТОВАР. И чтобы этот товар нашел как можно больше покупателей. 

Да, может оно раньше и было проблематично ракеты сделать, или не знаю я почему Хася пошла по этому "еврейскому" пути (по которому однако даже евреи в своих декалях - и то не идут!!!).

Но - счас 21 век, и я не понимаю, какие могут быть траблы с изготовлением 2 цилиндров с острыми носами и 8ю кусочками пластика (стабильники). Не надо наворачивать их - выдержите длину, диаметр, да размах. Всё. Народ сам доработает, что надо.

И ваще - а чё Хася пример? Давайте возьмем для примера ревелловский Рафаль. В нем есть ВСЁ. И стоит он 15 (прописью - ПЯТНАДЦАТЬ) евро. Вот как надо делать товар. Не надо брать пример со жлобствующих чехов. Это не перспективно. Берите пример с нормальных производителей. Например - монограмовский А-10. Он, хоть стар - да зато честен. Народ матерится, но перешивает, причем никогда я не слышал чтоб ругали саму модель - потому что ПОХОЖ.

Так что - сделайте ЧЕСТНУЮ модель. И мы забудем про трамп и иже.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Берите пример с нормальных производителей. Например - монограмовский А-10. Он, хоть стар - да зато честен. Народ матерится, но перешивает, причем никогда я не слышал чтоб ругали саму модель - потому что ПОХОЖ.


И не только А-10... жаль что достать Моньку сейчас трудно :Frown: .

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, не совсем так, наверное. Ведь имеют смысл хасегавьи "Томкэты" без "Фениксов", которые тоже другие самолеты не носили.


Юр, смотря что ты хочешь получить от Томкета . У меня есть сотни фотографий ( с Атлантики , сделаные отцом ) где Фениксами и не пахло , но самолет ассоциируется именно с этой ракетой ,а не с другой .
А фениксы в свое время , на стадии испытаний возили и F-111B и Скайнайт .

----------


## Redcat

> Про Миг-23УБ даже не думал, теперь буду, но сразу оговорюсь, что это будет не скоро.


Господа, а зачем МиГ-23УБ? НеОмега разрабатывает и обещала вроде скоро уже выдать смоляную конверсию в УБ имхо делать это в пластике особого смысла нет....

А вот насчет МиГ-25..... Трум его по-моему уже 7-й год обещает :)) учитывая тенденцию с их су-24,  вряд ли мы его скоро дождемся... так что....

----------


## Nazar

> Господа, а зачем МиГ-23УБ? НеОмега разрабатывает и обещала вроде скоро уже выдать смоляную конверсию в УБ имхо делать это в пластике особого смысла нет....


Конверсия на абсолютно кривую Эсковскую модель ? :Wink: , я уже прицелился к ней , но доделывать ручками , там придется очень много.




> А вот насчет МиГ-25..... Трум его по-моему уже 7-й год обещает :)) учитывая тенденцию с их су-24,  вряд ли мы его скоро дождемся... так что....


Скорее всего мы вообще не дождемся от западных и восточных производителей моделей нашей авиации , тем более современной . Бум на это прошел , запад насытился Сушками и Мигами , тенденция спроса спала , выгодней сотую серию запустить и она будет продаваться , а Су-24 продаваться не будет , по-этому до сих пор и не выпускается.

----------


## forten07

Без УБ нельзя. Можно без утконоса (27), но УБ надо. Негоже разрывать дерево модов (как то не вяжется МЛД без УБ и при наличии 27\23Б\БН) :Eek: 

 А о 25 на бужущее рекомендую задумаься

----------


## silicom

решили так: два фонаря (раздельный и нет), два сопла (осесиметричное и обвисшее), Р-60 2 штуки, Р-24Т и Р-24Р, что то из бомб, один вариант или ФАБ-250/500 или ОФАБ-250/500 или ОДАБ-250/500 или РБК-250, ПТБ...из вооружения все.
Литники с вооружением будут обособленны и познее будут выпуск всего вооружения отдельно (дополнительно).

----------


## KAJUK

> решили так: два фонаря (раздельный и нет), два сопла (осесиметричное и обвисшее), Р-60 2 штуки, Р-24Т и Р-24Р, что то из бомб, один вариант или ФАБ-250/500 или ОФАБ-250/500 или ОДАБ-250/500 или РБК-250, ПТБ...из вооружения все.
> Литники с вооружением будут обособленны и познее будут выпуск всего вооружения отдельно (дополнительно).


НЕ парь мозги !

----------


## Bear

Я все понять не мог, что у него с хвостовой частью не так?  :Rolleyes:  Теперь понял: тормозные щитки где?!  :Biggrin: 
Генераторы вихрей (пластины) на ПВД должны плавно "входить" в конус, без уступа по задней кромке.
Передняя кромка НЧК выглядит слишком толсто-округлой, особенно в сравнении с консолями.
В гаргроте, сразу за кабиной, должны быть несколько отверстий, причем справа и слева они расположены по-разному.
И, если уж вы заморачиваетесь со всякими объемными элементами, не забудьте пожалуйста, что в верхней части фюзеляжа часть расшивки представляет собой выпуклые сварные швы.
С уважением, Михаил
P.S. Какие материалы взяты за основу? Хорошо бы достать чертежи А.Русецкого из книги С.Бурдина "МиГ-23 МЛ/П/МЛД" и по ним пробить сечения.
P.P.S. Хотелось бы глянуть на него снизу.

----------


## silicom

Модель еще в работе, поэтому нет и щитков и расшивки нигде кроме стабилизаторов, но все будет.

----------


## forten07

А почему бурдин? АИВ вроде точный. Главное не 4+- то сплощные косяки.  Да и АИВ все моды дает. А вот 23БН и 27 -не ясно- вроде АИК, иных пока не видел. 
С 29м тут все ясно- скрещивать АИВ и Злинек со скидкой на публикуемый недавно обмеры одним посетителем (если найду ссылку).
 Кстати модель математическая на фото ?

----------


## Bear

> Миша, я, откровенно говоря, сомневаюсь, что ты по фоткам выцепишь разницу в каких-нибудь 20 см. Самолет укорачивали между крылом и стабилизатором, и на фото можно разглядеть небольшие отличия в расшивке.


Да ладно, там расстояние-то всего ничего  :Wink:  Народ вон 10см на целом МиГ-3 выцепляет, а нам всего-то на участке между крылом и стабилизатором.  :Biggrin:  Точнее даже на участке между рзъемом фюзеляжа и стабилизатором, правильно? Там действительно разная расшивка на М(МФ) и МЛ (МЛД и П). 
*НО* общая длина хвостового отсека фюзеляжа четко определяется длиной неподвижной части подфюзелжного гребня, который вроде как у всех 23-х одинаков.  :Tongue: 




> А по поводу аэродинамики... Ну, из того, что сразу на ум приходит - уменьшится плечо стабилизатора. Так за счет бака и центровка тоже изменится, так что не факт, что из-за уменьшившегося плеча появятся проблемы с балансировкой. Что еще? Омываемая поверхность уменьшится? Ну и хорошо. Так что давай кокретно - что и куда там уплывет? И если уплывет, то точно ли, что в сторону ухудшения?


Ну, знаешь, ты спросил... Я тебе ЦАГИ что ли?!  :Biggrin:  Тут вон пара пластинок на ПВД коренным образом аэродинамические характеристики меняют...

----------


## forten07

Кстати где территореально намечается производство-ьдойдет ли товар до нас (а то тот же Воронежский Су-24 найти нереально :Mad: )? :Confused:

----------


## Bear

> А почему бурдин? АИВ вроде точный. Главное не 4+- то сплощные косяки.  Да и АИВ все моды дает. А вот 23БН и 27 -не ясно- вроде АИК, иных пока не видел.


Ну потому, что книга Бурдина/чертежи Русецкого вышли первыми и посвящены именно 23МЛ/П/МЛД. Причем чертежи достойные, это видно по подаче материала, что человек облазил не одну машину.

АиВ дает все модификации, но во-первых все в данном случае не нужны, во-вторых фамилия автора - С.Л.Полетаев - мне лично ничего не говорит: ни плохого, ни хорошего. В третих, сами чертежи (ИМХО) напоминают компиллят из 4+ и графики А.Михеева, что как-то не убеждает в их достоверности.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну потому, что книга Бурдина/чертежи Русецкого вышли первыми и посвящены именно 23МЛ/П/МЛД. Причем чертежи достойные, это видно по подаче материала, что человек облазил не одну машину.


А кроме того, Сергей Бурдин все же авиационный инженер по образованию, и очень грамотный и дотошный инженер  :Smile:

----------


## forten07

Я бы не говорил так. В книге Бурдина по Су-25- чертежи кривенькие. А в АИВ говорят нету ляпов 4+- тех укороченых участков и пр. Кстати как БУрдин на АИВ стает (вопрос соответствия очень важен)? Потому что при анализе вашего изделия большенство будет его проверять по более распостраненному АИВ (не у всех Б есть), а значит в обзорах писать будут скажем о том какая она хорошая или плохая в зависимости от избраного. Как это было с Фиксовским 29м когда автор обзора вставлял его на 4+ (хотя надо было на Михеева или Злинек в компиляции).

----------


## Bear

> Я бы не говорил так. В книге Бурдина по Су-25- чертежи кривенькие.


Так автор чертежей там кто? Давайте не мешать теплое с мягким. С. Бурдин - автор текста и за чертежи он не в ответе. У меня этой книги по Су-25 нет, посмотрите автора графики, если не сложно.




> А в АИВ говорят нету ляпов 4+- тех укороченых участков и пр.


"Говорят" - кто и где не подскажете? А кто и когда АиВовскую графику всерьез проверял, не напомните?  :Eek:  Без всяких подколов, действительно интересно, я бы был рад, если этим чертежам можно доверять, т.к. другой графки на средние серии 23-го в общем-то нет.




> Кстати как БУрдин на АИВ стает (вопрос соответствия очень важен)? Потому что при анализе вашего изделия большенство будет его проверять по более распостраненному АИВ (не у всех Б есть), а значит в обзорах писать будут скажем о том какая она хорошая или плохая в зависимости от избраного. Как это было с Фиксовским 29м когда автор обзора вставлял его на 4+ (хотя надо было на Михеева или Злинек в компиляции).


Не надо подгонять модель под "что удобнее". Во-первых, на коробке несложно написать: модель делалась по таким-то и таким материалам. Попутно это снимет претензии к производителю из серии "С чего они это взяли?!"
А что касается Фиксовского МиГ-29, не надо рассказывать сказки, он кривой, в какую графику его ни вставляй.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Хорошо бы достать чертежи А.Русецкого из книги С.Бурдина "МиГ-23 МЛ/П/МЛД" и по ним пробить сечения.


Ну это совсем не проблема. Они (чертежи) на Уголке неба лежат:
http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/mig23.html

----------


## forten07

Конечно у АИВ не всегда  все лады с графикой (Ту-16 фюзель имел в 100 а крыло в 109 масштабе если память не изменяет), но о миге даже тут на эирфорсе писали (в статье с перепилом МиГ-23). Сам промером 29х  и  Су-15,24 занимался, но на 23й тут только 23С и МЛ- так что не разгуляешся с проверкой. И то Ска вообще не доступна- заперта от посторонних. А спрашиваю про наложение Бурдина потому, что сам проверяю и хочу узнать насколько они разняться- мои склады чертежей  АИВ и пр. сейчас в 2000х км от меня, но Бурдина тут реально достать. И при работе все равно операться придется на деталку с АИВа и свои валки. :Wink:

----------


## silicom

Модель делается по компиляции чертежей. Но основу составляют чертежи Бурдина. Производство стартует в Москве, позднее, возможен перенос производства в Китай.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Чертежи в книжке Бурдина выглядят очень хорошо, в любом случае даже если в них есть какие то огрехи, то в глаза ничего не бросается. Во всяком случае 3D модель выглядит очень похоже на прототип.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Дай Бог, и в пластике все будет хорошо. Только подфюзеляжный киль в показанной конфигурации логичней бы показать в сложенном виде...

----------


## silicom

Какие на Ваш взгляд из опубликованных чертежей на Миг-29 самые хорошие?

----------


## Serega

> Какие на Ваш взгляд из опубликованных чертежей на Миг-29 самые хорошие?


 - по совокупности инфы - Злинек. Самоль на этих чертежах реально похож.

Но - тут есть у нас на форуме знатоки, которые сравнивали злинека  с михеевскими чертежами и промеряли самоли - они думаю ответят более развёрнуто и подробно.

----------


## Skylark

Лучшие по обводам - "Михеевские"... 
За исключением некоторых очевидных косяков.
Из Zlinek'a - cамые подробные, но не самые точные...

----------


## Дмитрий К

*2 silicom*
Доброго времени суток.
У меня есть некоторый материал на семейство 23-27 и 29. Прорисовки в масштабе 1:18 по собственноручным обмерам. Если Вы в столице, то могу показать. Может что-то и пригодиться.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

> Лучшие по обводам - "Михеевские"... 
> За исключением некоторых очевидных косяков.
> Из Zlinek'a - cамые подробные, но не самые точные...


В данном случае на рекламный материал КБ ссылка весьма сомнительная, рекламный материал, тем более такого качества может быть вполне "по мотивам" и на истину претендовать не может, это не заводские кальки все же.

----------


## Bear

> В данном случае на рекламный материал КБ ссылка весьма сомнительная, рекламный материал, тем более такого качества может быть вполне "по мотивам" и на истину претендовать не может, это не заводские кальки все же.


Тем более если учесть, что первые прорисовки 29-го А.Михеевым появились еще в 87-88гг., а в дальнейшем лишь корректировались при сохранении общей геометрии, я не исключаю вариант, что при разработке рекламных материалов ОКБ их использовали в качестве основы. Это не говорит ни "за", ни "против" чертежей Алексея, он достаточно дотошно подходит к их разработке, просто доказывать теорему на основании следствия из нее не вполне корректно.  :Wink:

----------


## Skylark

2 Sergei Galicky

Сомнения ваши ничем не обоснованы, одни предположения...
Мой ответ соответствует вопросу, а что вы хотели сказать по существу - для меня загадка.
В файле контуры - это теоретические обводы 9-12, конечно с добавлением некоторых линий по замерам. При всей своей "условности" "эскизы из ОКБ" соотносятся с "теорией" лучше всего остального. Если для вас это не очевидно - ждите заводских чертежей. Кстати, заводские кальки - это далеко не общие виды, а в большинстве своем агрегатные сборки, в лучшем случае - чертежи плазов для оснастки. Собирать это все в детальные проекции - пупок развяжется...

2 Bear

Общие виды, прорисованные Алексеем Михеевым для книги 1998 года являются базовыми, учитывая те материалы, которые для этого использовались (со слов самого Алексея). Для того, чтобы предполагать использование "михеевской" графики в эскизах ОКБ неплохо бы знать дату публикации последних. У вас есть эта инфа? Наконец, зачем ОКБ делать эскизы собственного самолета "скалывая" графику с общедоступных чертежей? Абсурдность своего предположения не улавливаете? И еще: при всем уважении к Алексею Михееву я не готов закрывать глаза на очевидные недостатки его графики, выявленные самыми разными способами. Что касается дотошности в работе, то соглашусь полностью по компоновочным прорисовкам Алексея, а с чертежиками - увы... Например, крайние публикации чертежей "суховских" самолетов у А. Фомина, в АиВ или Sqadron-Signal за авторством Алексея, к сожалению, не могут тягаться в точности даже с "какими-то" эскизами на рекламных листовках ОКБ "Сухого".

p.s. Для заинтересованных! Многие вопросы обсуждались здесь: 
Миг-29 (Академия)

----------


## forten07

> *2 silicom*
> Доброго времени суток.
> У меня есть некоторый материал на семейство 23-27 и 29. Прорисовки в масштабе 1:18 по собственноручным обмерам. Если Вы в столице, то могу показать. Может что-то и пригодиться.


А можете засветить те рекламные схемы из КБ? А то одна боковуха мало что дает (верх, низ, перед, зад- если есть).
 Кстати в АИВ не Михеевский Су-27, там другой человек работал (В. Глазков), странно то что после их выхода в 2002 году в АИВ, при переиздании их в АИВ+ сейчас - даже не исправили отсутствие антены на гроте- выдали как и раньше (а доработать могли и спарку бы дали с 30ником, но вместо- соединили с Ф-15). Михеевские в Су-27 Истории истребителя и Су-33Кораюельная эпопея, еще в АИВ Су-33 и Су-34. Те вполне хорошо смотряться :Cool: , на промер не брал- бортов нету под руками (далеко я) да и к 27 м не был близок.  :Frown: 

Форумную Статью автора приводящего как пример КБшную боковую я видел 1 раз, но давно, и возник вопросс- а не были ли им самим изготовлены чертежи на 29? Интересно- так как сопоставляя Злинек и АИВ получаются не сладкие вещи (у злинека та же стерловидность у стабилизаторов и крыльев и длинна отличаются от АИВовских радикально).

----------


## Skylark

2 forten07

В общем-то, Дмитрий о рекламных схемках ничего не говорил...
Видимо, вопрос все же ко мне...

Схемки эти состоят только из двух видов: боковика и вида сверху...
Но могу сказать, что вид сверху также хорошо ложится в "теорию 9-12".
Вот ссылка на картинку: http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...7&d=1160428945

Да, В. Глазков (это псевдоним  :Smile: ) - автор чертежей Су-27 и Су-33, опубликованных в АиВ. Тогда же печатались чертежи Алексея Михеева (это не псевдоним  :Smile: ) на КУБ и Су-34. Разница там, как говорится "на лицо". Чертежи В. Глазкова по общей геометрии являются точной копией реального самолета и другими по качеству быть не могут, поскольку мне известно откуда "они растут" (более ничего сказать не могу). В мелочах есть места с которыми согласиться не готов (из вредности, наверное), но общая прорисовка - "на высоте". Насчет "косяков", которые там присутствуют... Это произошло - по словам автора - перед сдачей в печать из-за спешки с подготовкой материалов. Бывает... А вот почему редакция АиВ не озаботилась "старыми глюками" в "новой" печати - это вопрос украинским товарищам. Видимо, просто бросили в работу пару старых пленок под новый пилотный "плюсовой" выпуск. Кстати, по Ф-15 такая же история... Чертежики, которые они еще по первому изданию позиционируют как "супер-пупер", на самом деле достаточно условные, с множеством больших и мелких косяков. Грех на них ориентироваться... Но это уже другая история... 

Насчет чертежей 29-го (если это опять же вопрос ко мне...  :Smile: )...
Да, есть у меня наработки, но, к сожалению, во-многом не законченные... Как часто бывает, хочется "взять быка за рога", прорисовать все "от и до", а это "выливается" в месяцы работы. Поэтому, "пока в пути", но общее представление можно сделать и по материалам уже опубликованным: http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=18886
и здесь... Миг-29 (Академия)

И еще, 9-51 (которая "спарка") у Алексея Михеева как-то спорно прорисована. У меня нет сечений, но есть "наработки" (промеры и "боковики"), которые показывают, что не все удачно у Алексея с НЧК по 9-51.

----------


## forten07

> 2 forten07
> 
> В общем-то, Дмитрий о рекламных схемках ничего не говорил...
> Видимо, вопрос все же ко мне...
> 
> Видимо  я опечатался при написании сообщения
> 
> 51.


Тут есть еще чертежи наших словацких коллег 
http://www.mig29.lietadla.com/index.php?str=podklady
Может кому интересно будет- там спарка- вещь редкосная. Заодно посмотреть как оно с прототипом стыкуется. :Confused:

----------


## Serega

> Тут есть еще чертежи наших словацких коллег 
> http://www.mig29.lietadla.com/index.php?str=podklady
> Может кому интересно будет- там спарка- вещь редкосная. Заодно посмотреть как оно с прототипом стыкуется.


 - там чертежи - это чищенный 4+, для рисовки камуфлов (сайт я так понял сделан чтоб народ рисовал, а выберут самый красивый - хотя уже вроде как выбран цифровой камо).

что касаемо спарки - там даже просто так видно, насколько глючные те чертежи. Я например себе забодяжил спарку под рисовку из михеевских. (но у меня 100% не требуется в этом смысле, поскольку под камуфла)

----------


## Skylark

> - там чертежи - это чищенный 4+, для рисовки камуфлов (сайт я так понял сделан чтоб народ рисовал, а выберут самый красивый - хотя уже вроде как выбран цифровой камо).
> 
> что касаемо спарки - там даже просто так видно, насколько глючные те чертежи. Я например себе забодяжил спарку под рисовку из михеевских. (но у меня 100% не требуется в этом смысле, поскольку под камуфла)


В общем, "в точку", Сергей!  :Smile: 
Подобные чертежики также присутствуют в польской монографии Lotnictwo Wojskowe по МиГу за копирайтом Pawel Sembrat. Датировано 1998-м годом. Чертежики почти "один-в-один" появились в 4+ 1999 года (если не ошибаюсь). "Творческая" переработка наблюдается в книге Е. Гордона (на англицком)...
"Гуляют" чертежики... А вообще, кто, что и как "пионерил" - дело темное и "глухое"... "Содрать" ведь проще и быстрее... К сожалению, спокойно решаемый вопрос для господ-издателей. Смотрю вот на многострадальный Ф-16 - там дела еще "круче"...

----------


## Pavel P

Сэр, а в каком совте моделируете модель?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

А нормальный МИГ-21 в 48-ом мыслей не возникало сделать ?
Чуток меняя расшивку и гаргроты можно много разных модификаций изобразить.
А то с АКАДЕМОМ полная задница,если заднюю -среднюю часть еще можно более-менее в порядок привести методом пиления,то что,с передней частью делать? C короткой,раздутой и скошенной в верхней части,да еще с фонарем косячным.
По любому МиГ-21 нужен.

----------


## Nazar

> А нормальный МИГ-21 в 48-ом мыслей не возникало сделать ?


Так вроде Эдик на этот год заявил.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Чет я на Нюренберге не видал-не слыхал .Хорошая новость,если сбудется.
Тогда заброшу пиление АКАДЕМА.
Спасибо Володя !

----------


## forten07

Кстати дествительно- в каком САПРе работаете? :Confused:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребят, так как дела с 23м то продвигаются? Народ волнуется...,  и бояре тож волнуются... :Biggrin:

----------


## silicom

20 марта едем в китай, будем окучивать китайцев на предмет качества и цены их услуг на производство пресс-форм. Проектировать форму будем в москве. Работа идет, без волнений, правда не так быстро как хотелось бы. Пока в графике, если не случится форс-мажора, то как и обещал, модель будет в конце года.

----------


## Андрей

Похоже с передней частью фонаря намудрили, непохожа лобовая часть. На реальном обьекте она достаточно заужена в месте стыковки с фюзеляжем.

----------


## MAX

Помимо зауженности там должны быть прямые кромки. Сверху и снизу лобовой секции фонаря прямые кромки. Радиусов нет.

----------


## silicom

Коллеги, есть просьба: я примерно понял о чем Вы говорите, но что бы не было не допонятностей , в пэинте стрелкой или обводом обозначтье проблемные места с фонарем. Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Да, сверху прямой нет. Но вот нижняя часть другая.

----------


## silicom

MAX, просьба, пометь стрелкой, о чем именно ты говоришь...

----------


## MAX

Мне кажется, что это место не совсем корректно.

----------


## silicom

А я вчера пол ночи ломал голову: какие прямые =)
Вчера пришли к выводу, что слишком широкое "лобовое" стекло и уже в низу сузили. Исправленный ыариант выложу чуть позднее.

----------


## Serega

вот тут видно спереди как оно идёт.

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulga...MLD/1306679/L/

----------


## Sveto

Ваш MiG-23 -FANTASTIC!!! Вы нуждаетесь в некоторой помощи с фотографиями? Я хотел бы видеть версию МЛ также! Сделать югославский MiG-23:) 

Your MiG-23 is fantastic!
Do you need some help with photos?
I would like to see ML version too!
To make Yugoslav MiG-23:)

----------


## Pavel P

Чисто теоретически было бы интересно делать МиГ23-98.

----------


## Sveto

да,было бы интересно.

----------


## silicom

На данный момент все еще возимся с мат. моделью. Заложена серия из: Миг-23М,МЛД, 27М,К.
Скорее всего к концу года уже не успеем. Старт продаж (если очередных непредвиденных задержек не будет) планируем в январе/феврале.
Точнее можим успеть и раньше, но тогда не будет гарантий, что мы сделали все что могли и хотели в плане детализации и копийности. Думаю очередной ESCI/Итал Вам не нужен.

----------


## Sveto

*ура* :Biggrin: 

P.S. I will post this fantascitc news on Russian Wings!

----------


## Pavel P

silicom,

если вы рассчитывете на результат, то реально срок появления самолета - через год, раньше неоправданный оптимизм. Это исходя из опыта Звезды и других производителей. Все равно удачи.

----------


## silicom

именно так и получается...как ни крутись.

----------


## forten07

Ка работа? есть продвижение? МиГ-23С не закладываете? Если надо могу подктнуть на него валк (борт убитый).

----------


## silicom

Работа идет, но оооооочееееень медленно (проблема в спецах в области инженерной графики, их крайне мало и они крайне заняты).
23С - не планируем, сорри.

----------


## Nazar

> Работа идет, но оооооочееееень медленно (проблема в спецах в области инженерной графики, их крайне мало и они крайне заняты).
> 23С - не планируем, сорри.


Короче , чуствуется мне , что все это благополучно загнется , не успев начаться и дальше  показаной 3D модели , дело не уйдет .
Очень хотелось бы ошибиться.

----------


## silicom

Ибо с производителем ПФ уже подписан договор на разработку и производство ПФ. Цена изделия оговорена и устраивает обе стороны.
Осталось получить только мат. модель.

----------


## forten07

Кто производитель и какова цена? Если секрет- то можно в ЛС.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Ибо с производителем ПФ уже подписан договор на разработку и производство ПФ. Цена изделия оговорена и устраивает обе стороны.
> Осталось получить только мат. модель.


Ребят, доброго времени суток.
Просветите, как продвигаются дела у вас? Хоть в общих чертах.

----------


## Jorgey

ochen schalka :Frown:

----------

